# ATV Steel or Rubber Edge?



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

I currently have a rubber edge but I can not scrap down to pavement. I seem to create a snow pack of 1-2" that I can't scrape up. Will a steel edge scrape down to pavement?


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Also, any advice on adding down pressure to the blade? Only way I can think of is putting sand/salt bag on the plow frame where winch attaches.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've used a poly edge and although I liked it for a few reasons it didn't clean to the surface as well as a metal edge. The poly did great for gravel, wet slushy snow, and didn't tear up grassy areas when pushing snow back to make room for the next snow and it was quiet compared to the metal to concrete scraping. But I went back to a steel this year (of course snow pretty much skipped Missouri this year) to scrape the surface better.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think that a metal edge will scrape down to the pavement better than you rubber edge.

due you only plow on pavement? 

I have a Mibiar system which was a Electric Actuator used for up/down on my plow and it will scrap on hard snow pack from pavement real nice.

the Mibiar system is no longer offered for sale but you could make up something yourself along the same lines
due a search for ATV Pics with Plows thread and there's pics of my setup in that thread.


----------

